
Six Apart Japan and Movable Type will be acquired by Infocom - jamesjyu
http://www.sixapart.com/blog/2011/01/sixapart-japan-to-be-acquired.html
======
bitwize
Infocom?

Will we get feelies with our blog platforms now?

